# -Forest Grove ADA 60-P & 45-F



## Pg92 (Nov 23, 2013)

That looks great, awesome photos as well


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

Not much of an update for the 60p but I got a 45f. I want to do a low maintenance iwagumi and have it in my built in cabinet. It will probably be a few months before I do anything with it, but I have the light, filter, heater, and plants already. We will need to modify the cabinet a bit to fit it. I am also thinking to have it be shrimp only, no CO2 and hopefully a lot less work than the 60P.


----------



## Pg92 (Nov 23, 2013)

Pics of 60p?


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

Nope, no pics. It looks the same as last week, and there has been a blip with getting my reactor shipped so it's not filled yet.


----------



## Pg92 (Nov 23, 2013)

Gotcha


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

1/3/14 New Year Pics
Reactor set to get here on the 7th, then it's fill time.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Super clean. I like it.


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

1/26/14
I finally ordered the parts needed for the reactor, and maybe I'll fill it soon. I must say, I'm enjoying this low maintenance thing. I also did a quick photoshop job to illustrate better the scape and location for the 45-F.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Nice! Super clean looking.


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks! I'm really happy with its' progression


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

2/16/14
Nothing new.


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

2/23/14
I set everything up yesterday and filled it. I think it looks great, now I will order the Trident Java fern, Crypt parva, mini pellia, mini fissidens and willow moss.


----------



## c_gwinner (Mar 23, 2012)

That looks really awesome. Has really good depth.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Looks EXTREMELY good. roud:


----------



## Cyanider (Mar 1, 2013)

Love the scape and the layout. Nice job! The 45f idea seems really sweet too, can't wait to see the progress with that!


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

Looks awesome


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

3/2/14
It has grown a lot. I plan to let the plants grow all the way to the top then trim them and repeat a few times until the stems are nice and bushy. I also ordered the rest of the plants which should get here soon.


----------



## ConfidentBlue (Aug 27, 2013)

Looks great! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyanider (Mar 1, 2013)

Scape is looking good - can't wait to see it filled in!


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Very lovely scape, great colors to catch the eye! I did not see this in your first post so pardon if I missed it, what is you substrate?


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

AquaAurora said:


> Very lovely scape, great colors to catch the eye! I did not see this in your first post so pardon if I missed it, what is you substrate?


Thanks, it's aquasoil amazonia


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Very nice scape. Gotta love those 60p's!


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

3/30/14
I had an algae outbreak which the tank has almost recovered from. Once the plants reach the top again I'll trim to try to encourage them to be more bushy, and trim the glosso again. I have already done this once, so they have grown about 6" since then. I also received my trident fern, mini fissidens, mini pellia, and I threw in some rotala butterfly mini and staurogyne repens to grow out before I put put them in my emersed tubs. 

Now the only improvement I want beside good growth is for the rotala rotundfolia to turn orange again.










Pearling!


----------



## Crazy4discus (Jan 30, 2014)

Very nice tank you have there!


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

6/25/14
The tank has been going very well. At this point I am working to make the R. rotundfolia red. The R. mini "butterfly" has been doing great, so I may transfer some to the back corners. I will also add more H. glomeratus in the front because it died for some reason.


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

Nice tank, the glosso could use slightly stronger lighting.


----------



## Rock Island (May 29, 2013)

Congratulations! That looks awesome!


----------



## ConfidentBlue (Aug 27, 2013)

Beautiful tank!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

